# Scale removal from laundry drain line



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Got a call the other day for constantly backing up laundry drain, customer said the last plumber snaked it from the 1-1/2" laundry drain clean out and went out to city sewer about 110' and said "pipe is clear, that'll be $260.00"
This is what the jetter pulled out


----------

